# programa para protocolo msn com suporte a videoconferencia !

## fabiano_almeida

Olá pessoal !!

Tava dando uma olhada na net e descobri o mercury....um programa para msn com suporte a videoconferencia todo em java:

www.mercury.to

Alguém já conseguiu utilizar a webcam nele????ou somente receber a camera de alguem??tem suporte a som???gostaria de saber antes de baixar.

----------

## xef

Nunca ouvi falar nesse, estou curioso para ver comentários das experiencias de alguem ou talvez até experimenta-lo eu próprio. os screenshots no site tem muito bom aspecto  :Smile: 

Existe tambem um fork do gaim, com suporte para webcam, que já foi falado neste forum.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

o problema é que não gosto do gaim.....como o xef disse gostei dos screenshots dele....mas o suporte a webcam ta em desenvolvimento e para baixar é em .torrents..e tow tendo um probleminha para baixar .torrents

----------

## fernandotcl

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> para baixar é em .torrents..e tow tendo um probleminha para baixar .torrents

 

Tem também download via http.

----------

## angelwings

também está no portage, net-im/mercury-bin

é só tirar de mask e emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## fabiano_almeida

mas em http somente o 1708...já esta no 1709 beta.......no emerge ainda naum verifiquei qual versão....

----------

## angelwings

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> mas em http somente o 1708...já esta no 1709 beta.......no emerge ainda naum verifiquei qual versão....

 

versão  1708  :Wink: 

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Boas!

Eu já utilizei o Mercury no Windows e acho que é muito bom! Se trabalhar tão bem no linux como no windows, aconselho vivamente!

Não instalei no linux pois não sabia que estava no portage.. Assim sendo vou tentar! Preciso mas é de por a webcam a funcionar no Gentoo, tarefa que não me parece que será mt fácil.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fabiano_almeida

é sim pq é todo em java.... :Smile: 

agora no portage..ta o 1708..já existe versões novas em beta...e o suporte a webcam ta ainda em criação.aconselho a baixar a mais nova...

----------

## humpback

Eu estou a manter a ebuild no portage e tou em contacto com o developer do mercury, em linux ainda so é possivel receber imagens de webcams (nao video conferencia).

Quando sair a versao 1709 podem contar com uma ebuild.

----------

## fabiano_almeida

valeu !!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Bem a beta 7 do 1709 ta no portage...... use and abuse....

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Só vai existir o binario ou tambem vai passar a haver uma versão para compilar num futuro proximo ???

----------

## xef

Como a aplicação é java não faz sentido haver versões para compilar, porque a compilação é feita para a maquina virtual e não há optimizações a fazer.

----------

## baldeante

Não tinha pensado nisso, realmente tem a sua logica.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mascanho

e o gnomemeeting ?? Ja alguem testou ??

----------

## xef

Eu ja, mas esse nao é para msn, é para o netmeeting, que penso que ja nem é la muito usado...

----------

## mascanho

ahhh , entao so podem mesmo esperar pelo mercury ou pelo Gaim , ja vi no site do amsn que o ppl tem como preferencias a web cam , mas os devs teimam em deixxar o ppl nakela .... esperem e sofram  :Razz: 

----------

## humpback

 *xef wrote:*   

> Como a aplicação é java não faz sentido haver versões para compilar, porque a compilação é feita para a maquina virtual e não há optimizações a fazer.

 

Não é bem assim.

o meu cpu é um pentium3 e assim é desde a 3 anos. O gcc nos ultimos tempos gera melhor codigo para ele do que quando eu o comprei. A "maquina virtual" não mudou nada, mas o compilador sim.

O mesmo se aplica em qq outro sistema. Continuam todos (maquinas virtuais ou não) a serem maquinas de turing, fazem todas o mesmo, mas o codigo pode estar melhor ou pior escrito.

----------

## Guzymuzy

EUREKA!

Surgiu um novo programa que se conecta as redes AIM, Yahoo, MSN e IRC, que faz videoconferência e permite a você compartilhar uma lista de músicas como se fosse uma rádio. 

O programa é escrito em java e se chama Qnext.

Obs: ele já vem com o java 5.0 imbutido.

Instalei aqui e a câmera realmente funciona!!!!

Era o que estava faltando.

Estou até emocionado. Hehehe.

Adeus MSN messenger!

Gustavo Motta

----------

## coffeeman

Qnext é uma exelente promessa, pena que ele nao suporta a camera do MSN... Sua vídeo conferencia é independente.

----------

